

Ask HN: What mouse? - lewispb

Looking for some suggestions as to the best mouse to use with my MacBook. I have an apple magic mouse currently but I&#x27;m finding it really uncomfortable for long stretches. For a guy I think I have pretty average size hands.
I would prefer a bluetooth mouse so that I don&#x27;t need any extra cables or dongles.
Thanks!
======
ioulian
Performance MX ([http://www.logitech.com/en-us/product/performance-mouse-
mx](http://www.logitech.com/en-us/product/performance-mouse-mx)) is still my
favorite mouse for more than 4 years. I still haven't found anything better.
It has few extra buttons, good battery life, good DPI, scrollwheel that you
can set to two different modi and it lies well in my hand.

It's a little pricy, but it's worth it.

